# If you were just going lobster hunting...



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Exclusively targeting shovel nose, and you had 3 dives to do it, what areas would you focus on? Not looking for secret spots or honey holes per se, just ideas of depths/structures they prefer. 
I'm new to it and love it!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Trysler grounds. Lobster love natural bottom where they can blend into the rock. Trysler grounds have a lot of area to cover. Penn hall use to be good but gets hit a lot. Trysler grounds is about 125' deep. Lots of different areas there. Pretty dive.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I also liked the timber holes, lots of lobster


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

That's where I'd go but I have dove both the last two weekends and didn't see a single shovel nose lobster in 6 dives. Very disappointing, but you could go tomorrow and load up. You just never know until you go.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Just follow Clint, Mark, and Scott out the pass and dive where they dive! Those guys seem to get into the lobster more consistently than anyone I know.

But, what the others said: Trysler, Timber, or any of the other natural bottom spots. It always seems to be hit or miss.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Timberholes and you have to get an eye for them.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

We just got 13 on the Timber Holes yesterday. They aren't always out in plain sight and you have to work for them sometimes.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Felix, but there are no lobster out in the gulf.....so don't bother looking..lol..what everybody already said is true, & this is no trade secret.... but there are lobster on nearly every spot.....just have to know where to look....We are lobster whisperer's and are well trained in the ways of the Scyllaridae..... so we find better than our share.... I will say the lionfish do negatively affect the slipper spawns so we need help killing large amounts of those bastards.... The slipper population is in decline here a bit but hopefully it is a cycle..... good luck though....

Clint


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Following Clint and Scott around sounds like a good plan to me. :yes:


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Bryan, with the Spiny video's you've posted over the while, perhaps we will follow you in a month or so or we will just get you on with the K-crew..... better yet, we can both follow Felix & Cuzmondo...... Rumor has it they have a few spiney's tied up waiting for the mini....... I hear they've been checking on them every week...lol....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lobsterfest in Orlando!!!! Lol I couldn't tell ya, but also couldn't resist!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

no woryz said:


> Bryan, with the Spiny video's you've posted over the while, perhaps we will follow you in a month or so or we will just get you on with the K-crew..... better yet, we can both follow Felix & Cuzmondo...... Rumor has it they have a few spiney's tied up waiting for the mini....... I hear they've been checking on them every week...lol....


lol - Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh is this what you are looking for, Don't ask....


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Is there any way to get those if you dont dive?


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

no woryz said:


> Bryan, with the Spiny video's you've posted over the while, perhaps we will follow you in a month or so or we will just get you on with the K-crew..... better yet, we can both follow Felix & Cuzmondo...... Rumor has it they have a few spiney's tied up waiting for the mini....... I hear they've been checking on them every week...lol....


Oh no, Felix, you didn't tell the K-crew about the honey hole did ya? Now we'll have to camp out on the Freighter all night long July 23rd to be there at first light? Oh hell, now I've spilled it to everyone on the Forum.


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

Ah ha, the freighter is the secret honey hole. No worryz is right about those lion fish feasting on lobster larvae though. I think that may play a part of their decline, that and more people looking for them. We have had our share of good luck though


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> Is there any way to get those if you dont dive?


Stock Island Lobster Key West has plenty when the season is open Aug. 6th.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice mess of bugs sealark. 

The actual rumor is that Felix is farm raising lobster in his pond. he just pulls a few out every now and again to take a picture. 

And if you believe that, I'll add to the rumor.... That @#*&^#$ cajun takes a few crawfish from every boil and throws them in the pond, feeds them HGH and boudin sausage and they come out looking like spineys in about 6 months. :thumbsup:


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Bugs*



sealark said:


> Stock Island Lobster Key West has plenty when the season is open Aug. 6th.:thumbup::thumbup:


Hey Sealark,

I'm sure you've probably snagged a few bugs out of Cow Key Channel haven't you? Went there a couple years ago, also went back in 2000. It's a mad house there during the mini-season, but sure was a heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh yes back 69 - 72 I was stationed there. Made many runs through cow key channel. Lots of big bugs over by the nav hospital in cow key. Way too much traffic now a days for that foolish stuff. I have been in KW every year for opening day Aug 6th since 69. Will be there this Aug 6th again. It's really nice and affordable at Sigsbee RV park.


----------

